
Ask HN: What are the essential Linux sysadmin skills - zabana
Hi HN,<p>Just to give a you a little bit of background, I&#x27;m a software developer. I do mostly Python, Node.js and a little bit of Golang.<p>At work and in my personal projects, I was exposed to DevOps and Linux admin, which I do, but lightly. (I manage my own VPS&#x27;, I&#x27;ve played with Ansible, I can create users and all ...)<p>I&#x27;m currently looking to expand my set of skills to Linux System Administration and I would like to know the essential abilities a sysadmin should be able to demonstrate to be taken seriously.<p>(I don&#x27;t necessarly want to leave software development but If I ever get tired of it, I can totally see myself hacking away in Linux and get paid to do it)<p>Cheers
======
basemi
Hi, there is a big (partial) list of software, you can take a look at it:

    
    
        https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin
    

I think you can assume that every title is a skill? :mumble:

